# [EVDL] Best DC-DC Converter



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> Mark Hanson wrote:
> 
> > Hi Lee etc,I took apart the DC-DC converter labelled 500 DCDC 636 by
> > EVsource.com and it was *not* an IOTA as they said but a Meanwell from
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Roger,
The Meanwell supplies *never* need to be power-cycled as they
are spec'ed to recover automatically from a fault condition
*except* the case that they discover an overvoltage at the output,
then they will lock down and you will need to find out how a too
high voltage could happen at the output, remove the condition
and then power up the converter again.
Occasionally people mod the output voltage trim potmeter to get
a higher voltage than the default trim option, then they find that
the supply will shut down for OV if they turn it up too high.
BTW, since this typically is only a zener diode feedback from
output to the control, it has worked to modify the zener values
to get just a tad more output voltage from an existing supply.
YMMV.

In Mark's case I guess that undervoltage of the input is the
bigger issue - the input PFC stage may have a hell of a time to
make its 400V intermediate voltage from the 105VDC input and
running into current limit (automatically switch off and on again)
or thermal limit (switch off, cool down, automatically switch on)

Regards,

Cor van de Water
Chief Scientist
Proxim Wireless Corporation http://www.proxim.com
Email: [email protected] Private: http://www.cvandewater.com
Skype: cor_van_de_water Tel: +1 408 383 7626


-----Original Message-----
From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] On
Behalf Of Roger Stockton
Sent: Monday, September 24, 2012 11:47 AM
To: Electric Vehicle Discussion List
Subject: Re: [EVDL] Best DC-DC Converter



> Mark Hanson wrote:
> 
> > Hi Lee etc,I took apart the DC-DC converter labelled 500 DCDC 636 by
> > EVsource.com and it was *not* an IOTA as they said but a Meanwell from
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> On 24 Sep 2012 at 21:48, George Tyler wrote:
> 
> > How about using a Prius DC-DC converter from a wrecked Prius?
> 
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> Cor van de Water wrote:
> 
> > Roger,
> > The Meanwell supplies *never* need to be power-cycled as they
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

I've had good luck with my Iota. It's also adjustable from 13.8 to 14.4vdc. 
Works a lot better at 14.4vdc. I have a 17ah battery. The vacuum pump draws 
enough amps that 13.8 isn't enough to keep the battery topped up. It will go 
dead after two weeks. Lawrence Rhodes

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Thanks Roger etc,The fan isn't running but should start on a t-stat according to the data sheet and sometimes it drops out early in the morning just out of the garage so i don't think it's heat. Maybe buss spikes? Or too low voltage (105V I see) might cause it to latch off? I try restarting but it takes some time before it decides to work again. I might put an LT1074 buck converter set to 13.8V on an extra Hughesnet 19.5VDC supply I have to help it start up..Cheers,mark www.REEVA.info 
Date: Mon, 24 Sep 2012 18:46:31 +0000
From: Roger Stockton <[email protected]>
Subject: Re: [EVDL] Best DC-DC Converter
To: Electric Vehicle Discussion List <[email protected]>
Message-ID:
<[email protected]>

Content-Type: text/plain; charset="us-ascii"



> Mark Hanson wrote:
> 
> > Hi Lee etc,I took apart the DC-DC converter labelled 500 DCDC 636 by
> > EVsource.com and it was *not* an IOTA as they said but a Meanwell from
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> Mark Hanson wrote:
> 
> > Thanks Roger etc,The fan isn't running but should start on a t-stat
> > according to the data sheet and sometimes it drops out early in the
> ...


----------

